# Break In Of Truck Topper



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We are looking at a topper vs a cover and have heard that the toppers get broken into? Just wondering if this is true? Also, any advice of driving with windows on the topper makes a differnce to safety. Thanks, Teri & Brent


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I had one for years on my pickup, and never had a problem. In fact, the only time my truck was broken into, the perp's gained access through the cab, then opened the slider, but didn't take anything.

Fact of the matter is, if someone wants to break in, they will break in regardless of whether it is a tonneau cover or a cap/topper/shell (depending on what part of the country you are in). Keep it locked and have tinted windows, and just like the interior of the cab, keep things of value out of sight, and you will deter most theives.

Tim


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have not had any issues with mine and I keep my hitch and some other camping stuff in there about all the time.

It does cut down on visibility. I have one that has lots of windows and makes my F150 look kind of like an SUV. Mine are tinted pretty dark and I can't see thru them at night. I pretty much rely on my mirrors for backing and stuff. If I had to do it over again I would go the other route.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

A guy I work with has installed a 8-10" false floor in his truck and then has a normal canopy. If anyone happens to just glance in, they won't see anything (tools..etc) as they are all in the hidden area.

When he drops the tailgate, he has two large drawers that pull out so he can access his stuff.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have had several caps (toppers) on various trucks and never a problem. I always keep it locked, but also try to not have valuables in plain sight.

If they don't see anything to steal, thieves should leave it alone. That's why the authorities tell us to put valuables into our car trunk instead of the back seat.

Bill


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I had one for years on my pickup, and never had a problem. Fact of the matter is, if someone wants to break in, they will break in regardless of whether it is a tonneau cover or a cap/topper/shell (depending on what part of the country you are in). Keep it locked and have tinted windows, and just like the interior of the cab, keep things of value out of sight, and you will deter most theives.
> 
> Tim


Ditto Took the words right off of my finger tips.
Bob


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Had a topper on my truck for a while with out a lock. Even when I had a bunch of stuff in the back, never had any problems. Of course the bed of the truck is quite high, so it's hard to see into with out standing on your tippy-toes so that helps alot. Had a guy at work that had a hard shell cover that locked and someone tried to break into it destroying the lock and banging up the sides of the truck and cover. Funny thing is that he had nothing in it. As always the answer is that if someone wants to get in, they will one way or another.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We have never have our topper broken into...usually when moteling it we will back the truck up to a pole, fence etc...where it won't lift. We have a Leer Topper with tinted glass. We also have and extra lock that fits over the tail gate latch. If I knew how I would alarm the back of the truck. Just to be safe we will run bicycle locks through tree stands. We take out expensive bows...into the room with us. We have heard of a LOT of B & E's to hunting trucks with toppers...where people have been totally cleaned out.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have toppers for years. The one on our prior truck which we had for 8 1/2 years, with no lock, we were never broken into. Like the others have said, keep valuables hidden.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've been broken into once - a car, back about 1975 - someone used a crowbar and pryed open the driver's door to steal my tape deck and some tapes (8-track tapes!). Right in front of my house! So if someone really wants in, nothing will stop them.

I've driven a Suburban for the last 12 years, but recently traded for a Chevy 2500HD pickup and had a Leer topper installed, with locking rear glass. I'd like to carry my traveling tool box with me again, just like I did with my Suburbans, but the truck bed won't be secure unless I can somehow lock the truck's tailgate.

So I'm going to try one of these: Pop & Lock

I Googled "tailgate lock" and came up with a bunch of hits. (surprise!) There are a lot of ideas and gadgets - even some electric locks that work with your door remote control, but the Pop & Lock looks simple and doesn't seem to be prone to too many things going wrong with it.

Anybody try one of these gadgets, or anything similar?

Mike


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I have my tailgate wired into the auto locks on the doors. Basically it locks and unlocks with the doors. Makes it a bit harder to steal things out of the back. I think it was a Pop & Lock Power Tailgate lock. I have had it for almost 7 years and I have only had to replace the actuator ( around $4 from parts express ) during that time.

If we keep something expensive back there it is locked/chained to the bed. Just make it hard to take and they usually find someone else.

I have had my truck broken into but that was the cab. Took flash lights etc looking for some easy cash I guess. Wasn't anything in the rear worth taking.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> I've driven a Suburban for the last 12 years, but recently traded for a Chevy 2500HD pickup and had a Leer topper installed, with locking rear glass. I'd like to carry my traveling tool box with me again, just like I did with my Suburbans, but the truck bed won't be secure unless I can somehow lock the truck's tailgate.
> Mike


Amazing! Chevy 2500HD pickups don't come with a locking tailgate? Well, Ford has a better idea because they come with a factory installed tailgate lock keyed-alike with other door/ignition locks.

Bill


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

If someone wants in they will break in. I have had toppers for years and never had one broken into, I have had the cab broken into 3 times but never the cap. Common sense don't leave things in plain site that someone else might want!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The problem with them is there aren't many different locks made. Kind of like the storage compartments on RVs.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> I've driven a Suburban for the last 12 years, but recently traded for a Chevy 2500HD pickup and had a Leer topper installed, with locking rear glass. I'd like to carry my traveling tool box with me again, just like I did with my Suburbans, but the truck bed won't be secure unless I can somehow lock the truck's tailgate.
> Mike


Amazing! Chevy 2500HD pickups don't come with a locking tailgate? Well, Ford has a better idea because they come with a factory installed tailgate lock keyed-alike with other door/ignition locks.

Bill
[/quote]

that's so you can lock up the spare injectors and turbo when they fail on the 6.0 PSD....(just kidding. Look at my sig.)

As far as the tailgate lock, I believe it is an option on the GM's, but I do know there is an aftermarket kit availabe, not sure if it's GM or not, but one of the guys I work with as a GM, and he added the tailgate lock, connected to his power locks, and it was keyed the same as his ignition. Also, my Avalanche had a factory tailgate lock.

Tim


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I love having the topper and never had a breakin attempt.


----------

